# Darwin and surrounds. Northern Territory, Australia



## stapo49 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Jun 22, 2021)

You can keep your fishing in that area


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 22, 2021)

Wow, Awesome! Is that a shot of Brutus? He's one big, bad boy. Even if it's not him, that's a very cool shot/set. (keep everything in the boat  )


----------



## Space Face (Jun 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Wow, Awesome! Is that a shot of Brutus? He's one big, bad boy. Even if it's not him, that's a very cool shot/set. (keep everything in the boat  )


I bet he's more tha a match for yer puny Gators.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 22, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I bet he's more tha a match for yer puny Gators.


Agreed. In the ring with no rules or a ref. the salty would probably get the KO with a knee chomp & remove.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 22, 2021)

Fantastic shots.  I went to Melbourne and Sydney as well as Tasmania back in 2017.  We did get to go to the Blue Mountains, also.  I would love to visit other areas of Australia sometime.  The Blue Mountains reminded me of the Great Smoky Mountains in the US.  They just are as big as ours.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 22, 2021)

I like that silhouette with the kids ( #4 ).


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> You can keep your fishing in that area


Actually people do fish for barramundi there. Hard to believe, lol.


K9Kirk said:


> Wow, Awesome! Is that a shot of Brutus? He's one big, bad boy. Even if it's not him, that's a very cool shot/set. (keep everything in the boat  )


The have named him "sneaky". You don't see him until he has snuck up on you!


Scott Whaley said:


> Fantastic shots.  I went to Melbourne and Sydney as well as Tasmania back in 2017.  We did get to go to the Blue Mountains, also.  I would love to visit other areas of Australia sometime.  The Blue Mountains reminded me of the Great Smoky Mountains in the US.  They just are as big as ours.


It sounds like you had a great trip. When you come back head north to the Northern Territory and/or northern Queensland. Also go outback to the desert regions. We were actually in the US in 2017. 


Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like that silhouette with the kids ( #4 ).


I really like how that one turned out.


----------

